# Where are all the POINTER (english, of course!) Folks On Here??



## Dirt-Broke (Oct 16, 2008)

I am NOT trying to start ANY kind of "breed war" but after frequenting the boards and seeing oodles of labs, shorthairs, brits...and not as many of our favorites-- english pointers I am trying to find THEIR fan base!  (I am in no way trying to insult anyone's favorite breed either...there's not many breeds we don't like at our house!)

Just wanted to find the POINTER FOLKS so we might know who you are...maybe start our own club!  HA HA.  We, of course, are DIRT-BROKE KENNELS and we are all about Pointers!  Maybe this post can start the Pointer Fans by showing off some pictures of your dog.  We would love to seem them!  

SO introduce yourselves to us and start posting some pictures!!!!  I'll start...

Have a great day,
Chastity...(Kelly's wife...he calls me his Kennel Manager...I thought that was a PAYING JOB!!!  Hhmmm....)


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 16, 2008)

This is Jack, and Pickle.  Jack is my male, and Pickle is my friends dog.(his daughter named her)  Both are from the same parents, just a litter apart.  Jack is 3 and needs a little work on holding his tail higher, but I can live with it like it is.  Pickle just needs to hunt, and this year it is make or break with her.


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope all knot in the head. lol !!!! Setters and Bobtail dogs do more quail.



       ( breed war )


----------



## hevishot (Oct 16, 2008)

Nell, Hope, Rose and Gus....Nell, Hope and Rose are awesome finished dogs and Ol Gus is just a bisket eater who lives in the house and enjoys the finer things in life...lol...he'll bring back every duck you shoot though!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 17, 2008)

Those are some nice dogs my friends.  I didn't realize pointer owners were so few here.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 17, 2008)

Tails are way too long  . Just teasing fellows , that dog Jack of Lane's is one of my favorites . I've walked behind him a time or two and he's never let me down . Good looking dogs , all of them .

Lane is pickle one of Leon's dogs ?


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Oct 17, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Those are some nice dogs my friends.  I didn't realize pointer owners were so few here.



Yes, they are all nice looking dogs.  And I think everyone needs an ol' biscut eater!!

I should have introduced the dogs in our pics.  That is Tuff, Scout and Diesel-first pic.  Scout and Willie in the second.  Then Scout alone, and our boy Diesel in the last two.

Pointers are an exceptional breed and we don't think they are appreciated enough because they aren't as popular (though I do NOT get that) But we also feel like they are our best kept secret for the same reason.

If you know your bloodlines and study dogs...you'll never be disappointed with a good pointer.  And though I said - I didn't want to start a breed war........I DO belive there is NO bird dog prettier than an Pointer when it sticks a bird and strikes a pose.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, that is Rhodneys dog.  She has potential, but he ain't got a job right now, and no money for birds.  I don't know what will happen with her.  Jay wants me to run his two shorthairs this year, but I don't want to try to train a dog that ain't never learned what heal means.  One of them is 3 years old,  and the other is 2 years old.  I try to talk talk to both of them when I go and feed Jack, but I don't think they will listen to me.  They will both listen to that beeping noise around their neck, but you and I both know there is more to it than that.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 17, 2008)

Dirt-Broke said:


> Yes, they are all nice looking dogs.  And I think everyone needs an ol' biscut eater!!
> 
> I should have introduced the dogs in our pics.  That is Tuff, Scout and Diesel-first pic.  Scout and Willie in the second.  Then Scout alone, and our boy Diesel in the last two.
> 
> ...




I have always had a love for pointers.  A family friend of ours ran a shooting preserve back in the late 80's.  I was only 10 or 12, but even at that age, washing pens was fun because I had a love for dogs and hunting in general.  I started working for a seed company about 7 years ago, and I had the opportunity to talk with several dog trainers and plantation managers over that time.  About 5 years ago, I finallly had the chance to own my own dog, but knew nothing about training one.  I bought my GUN DOG book, and have had a blast ever since.  Jack is the only dog that I have trained myself, but I look forward to many more.  I work him the way I want to, and he listens and works just fine for me.


----------



## Canebrake (Oct 17, 2008)

This is Eddie @ 5 months.  He's about 7 months now and steadier every day.  I'm finishing up a pigeon loft for him in order to get him on more birds!

Ya'll didn't know kudzu made such good quail habitat did you???

Thanks to Adam Hart of Singleshot Kennels for such a nice pup!


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Oct 17, 2008)

Canebrake said:


> This is Eddie @ 5 months.  He's about 7 months now and steadier every day.  I'm finishing up a pigeon loft for him in order to get him on more birds!
> 
> Ya'll didn't know kudzu made such good quail habitat did you???
> 
> Thanks to Adam Hart of Singleshot Kennels for such a nice pup!



Diesel is out of McDougal (Toby) that Adam  now has who is a son of Fibber and I'm telling you--he puts the brains in his pups.  Diesel's littermates are all doing well from what I have heard and he seems to have passed on the good genes to our pups now.  

How is Eddie bred?  He's a nice looking dog.


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Oct 17, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> I have always had a love for pointers.  A family friend of ours ran a shooting preserve back in the late 80's.  I was only 10 or 12, but even at that age, washing pens was fun because I had a love for dogs and hunting in general.  I started working for a seed company about 7 years ago, and I had the opportunity to talk with several dog trainers and plantation managers over that time.  About 5 years ago, I finallly had the chance to own my own dog, but knew nothing about training one.  I bought my GUN DOG book, and have had a blast ever since.  Jack is the only dog that I have trained myself, but I look forward to many more.  I work him the way I want to, and he listens and works just fine for me.



My daddy had Pointers when I was growing up.  I loved those dogs.  Kelly's grandfather (who STILL hunts at 83 yrs old!) instilled the love of bird hunting in him at a very young age.  Together, he and I rediscovered our love of pointers and then DIRT-BROKE KENNELS became a reality.  He manages Cedar Hill Lake Retreat so we live to breed, train, hunt, and study our dogs (and my favorite -LOTS of pictures!) These dogs not only help to provide for our family but they are a huge part of our family.

It is very cool to hear stories about y'alls dogs...you've always got an interested ear here!


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Canebrake said:


> This is Eddie @ 5 months.  He's about 7 months now and steadier every day.  I'm finishing up a pigeon loft for him in order to get him on more birds!
> 
> Ya'll didn't know kudzu made such good quail habitat did you???
> 
> Thanks to Adam Hart of Singleshot Kennels for such a nice pup!




Adam has some very nice dogs. Definately good high quality pointers. That is a nice pup you have there.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 17, 2008)

John F Hughes said:


> I hope all knot in the head. lol !!!! Setters and Bobtail dogs do more quail.
> 
> 
> 
> ( breed war )


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2008)

english pointers are definitely my favorites.  I just love how they're all business, live-to-hunt dogs.  Most of them could care less about being your pet.  Something honorable about that working relationship.

I don't own any but will as soon as I've got room for em to hunt.  bunch of awesome looking dogs in here.  here's a couple of my friends', Slim in front and Kate (the fat one) backing.  She wasn't too far removed from a litter.


----------



## Canebrake (Oct 17, 2008)

Dirt-Broke said:


> Diesel is out of McDougal (Toby) that Adam  now has who is a son of Fibber and I'm telling you--he puts the brains in his pups.  Diesel's littermates are all doing well from what I have heard and he seems to have passed on the good genes to our pups now.
> 
> How is Eddie bred?  He's a nice looking dog.



Thank ya'll....he's out of HonkeyTonk Kryptonite and Adam's Run-n-Gun Ellie Joe.  I believe he still has a brother for sale down there.  

Eddie is starting to fill out in the chest a little now and I was wondering if getting him neutered now would inhibit his build due to drop in testosterone.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I believe that genetics is the major player.  If you look at where the dog comes from, you can get a good idea of where he is headed.  And not just the sire and dam, you need to look on down the line to really get a since of what carries on and what fades away.  Good nutrition also helps to add to what foundation you have to. 

Size/build is a factor to us in our breeding program and what we are looking for in our dogs.  A lot of people are into derby or running bred dogs, what we want are true foot hunters.  We want them stout and solid.  While they still have to motor to tear through a field - they're not looking to run to the next zip code to find their birds.     

We know all about those dogs coming from Run-N-Gun Kennels! Our friend, Ronnie has been feeding our pointer addiction for a while now!  He really knows his stuff.


----------



## zzweims (Oct 20, 2008)

Where are all the pointer folks?  Out in the fields and forests with their dogs and not on a chat list   If you feel that you are out numbered, then you need to get out more.  There are probably 3x as many pointers in Georgia than all the other pointing breeds combined.

If it weren't for all my goofy gray dogs, I'd definately get myself a pointer.  Best bird dog God ever made.


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Oct 21, 2008)

zzweims said:


> Where are all the pointer folks?  Out in the fields and forests with their dogs and not on a chat list   If you feel that you are out numbered, then you need to get out more.  There are probably 3x as many pointers in Georgia than all the other pointing breeds combined.
> 
> If it weren't for all my goofy gray dogs, I'd definately get myself a pointer.  Best bird dog God ever made.



LOL- well, not outnumbered in the fields for sure but definitely on here!  We are fairly new to the board and I just wanted to see some other pointers around here!!  Besides, hubby gets to do all the hunting and field training...I am in charge of ummm...pups, pictures, website, vetting, pretty much everything else!!!!  But I totally agree...best bird dog God made!


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a pic of my 14 week pup named ellie and I. She is amazing already!!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 24, 2008)

I love them but if im going to have a pointer i want a wide open dog and i just don't have the room to run one here.


----------



## doublebarrel (Oct 25, 2008)

If Georgia still had a lot of wild coveys i would still have my pointers! Cannot beat them! BB


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 26, 2008)

I have an EP and a setter. He is not your typical pointer and I am afraid his mama has tried to ruin him. He is the first enlish pointer lap dog I have ever been around but still has the drive to hunt. Both of mine are 9 months and had their first birds killed over them a couple weeks ago. 

They are fired up about it and don't mind 12 guage blasts at all.


----------



## whitedog (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a few for ya.
Pearl






Ace





Jack






Pris 





Tess


----------



## Singleshot (Nov 3, 2008)

*Pointers*

I dont know how I missed this thread but wanted to thank those of you for the compliments about my dogs.  The dogs give me a lot of great times and joy.  I have made a lot of great memories with all the dogs and made lots of great friends over the years.

Canebrake:  Eddie is looking good!  He was a talented pup and I think he will make you a great first dog.  He still has a lot of pup in him so let his first year be "FUN".     I do still have his littermate brother for sale.   He is looking good too.  Looking better and better every day.

Followed are a few pics of the dogs.  More can be seen on my website at www.singleshotkennels.com

Tim: Littermate to Canebrake's Eddie





Buck: Littermate to Nat CH Attitudes High Finance





Elhew McDougal





Sugar: One of the best looking females on the Planet and a producer of NICE pups!





Bell's Little Attitude: A proven producer of Birddogs: She has been bred twice to McDougal and a success both times!





Bear Branch McDougal: A Brag son of McDougal and Bell!


----------



## John F Hughes (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Singleshot, Cut the tail off about 16'' and they would look nice. LOL!! Good looking POINTERS Adam


                j-hugh


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 27, 2008)

> Canebrake:  Eddie is looking good!  He was a talented pup and I think he will make you a great first dog.  He still has a lot of pup in him so let his first year be "FUN".     I do still have his littermate brother for sale.   He is looking good too.  Looking better and better every day.



Adam...Hard to believe nobody has took Tim home yet.  I was very close to choosing him when I was down at your place.  Very nice dog.  

Eddie has been doing pretty well despite the training ignorance of his owner.  My one concern is the range at which he hunts.  He bends well in the yard but gets way out there when we visit a new field.  Is this characteristic of his breeding or just to be expected with his age?   He defenitely covers alot of ground.  I've been patient and tried to let him have fun as you mentioned...meaning I go ahead and let him range way out there.  

I haven't been able to get him out as much lately with deer hunters in the woods but am looking forward to this winter.    



/


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 27, 2008)

I am getting an English Pointer pup the week of Christmas.  I cant wait.  I have been reading up on a bunch of training articles and bought a DVD by Scott Miller.  I think his style of foot hunt training is what i will be doing.  
You guys have some nice looking dogs.  It looks like my pup will be along the same bloodlines as dirt broke and singleshot's.  The sire to my pup is a son of Fibber Mcgee and man he hunts.  I saw the pedigree on the dam but all I can remember is seeing Snakefoot, but that is good because the pup is line bred.  Man I gotta get a copy of their pedigrees so I can read up.  
I have a huge pigeon coup that will hold 50 pigeons and on the other side I have a pen that I am gonna raise some quail to train and hunt when I cant find wild birds.  Around here I will probably be hunting pen raised birds most of the time but it doesnt matter, I want to watch the dogs work.

Yall have a good un.


----------



## Singleshot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Dogs*

Canebrake:

Eddie will be fine.  He may have a little range to him but that can be controlled.  Bringing a dog in is easier to me than getting him to run!

My advice:  Take it as you will!!   
*Buy some quail and start planting them.  Let him run as far as he wants and call him back in.  He will start finding the birds near you.  Do this repeatedly and he will start understanding that with you, he will have FUN!    Dont make him a "boot polisher".   He is a first year dog. This is his fun, learning year.  Dont rush him.  He should have many more years to the the "dream dog".   He is certainly looking good.

I have been surprised no one has jumped on Tim also.  Super nice dog.   I was actually keeping him for a future stud but need to move a few out.  This litter was a definite success with very talented pups.

This has been a great year for our kennel.  We have raised the nicest pups we have ever raised and our lines and dogs keep getting better and better.  Hopefully with 09 right around the corner, it will only keep getting better.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 30, 2008)

some nice EP's there slingshot! just have to love that 12 O clock tail!


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 30, 2008)

This is Hoss.  He's out of Joe's Shadow...




















And, doing his second favorite thing in life (behind only hunting, of course)...


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 1, 2008)

What happened to his tail....get slammed in the truck door???  Surely that is not from briars?


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 1, 2008)

Canebrake said:


> What happened to his tail....get slammed in the truck door???  Surely that is not from briars?



Nope, it's from briars.  He works fast, but hunts all the cover, and wags his tail a mile a minute until he's on point.  He's got a tail that you have to watch out for if you're wearing shorts...it stings when it whacks you!!

We've talked about wrapping it in tape when he hunts, but haven't done it yet...


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 1, 2008)

ryanwhit said:


> Nope, it's from briars.  He works fast, but hunts all the cover, and wags his tail a mile a minute until he's on point.  He's got a tail that you have to watch out for if you're wearing shorts...it stings when it whacks you!!
> 
> We've talked about wrapping it in tape when he hunts, but haven't done it yet...



This wouldn't be Ryan Whitlaw would now would it.  Becaue I learned long ago...when the two of us were in Africa...not to believe a dawg-gone word he said!

I mean, anyone who smokes elephant dung would probably slather that dog with fake blood and then brag about him hunting "all the cover"!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 1, 2008)

Canebrake said:


> This wouldn't be Ryan Whitlaw would now would it.  Becaue I learned long ago...when the two of us were in Africa...not to believe a dawg-gone word he said!
> 
> I mean, anyone who smokes elephant dung would probably slather that dog with fake blood and then brag about him hunting "all the cover"!!!




Listen, you were the one who procured and rolled said elephant dung......Alton??


----------



## SRMIMES (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bloody tail is a sure sign of a fine pointer.*

Great pictures of Hoss. Hunt  English pointers myself. Liver female and lemon male. The male is out of Law's High Noon. Male dog's tail will be bloody at the end of the hunt. Hope to get some action photos after Christmas.


----------

